# In search of a S&W 5906 or 6906for ccw



## schmedly (Dec 29, 2015)

Can anyone direct me to a source for a S&w 5906 or 6906 . I have decided that eather will be a good choise for me for CCW . I am looking for one in good condition in the $225 to $325 range . schmedly As Always " Head Up , Eyes Out And (First Point Of Contact ) In The Grass"


----------

